# what wheel brush would you recommend for these wheels?



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

currently cleaning wheels with a sponge! apart from potentially causing scratches, not reaching the entire wheel its also very time consuming.
so its probably time to invest in a decent brush. a lot of people on hear seem to like wheel woolies and swear by them despite the cost.

the wheels I clean regularly are 19" mv4's (mine) + 18" mv3's (the wife's) 
, as the pics shows the twin spokes make them a pain and to get in-between clean so anything to speed this up would be great, and I obviously cant reach right through to the back of the alloys with a sponge which I would like to do. iv had some cheap brushes before that didn't removed dirt and found myself having to go over them again with a sponge, not to mention the ag wheel brush which is awful.

so what do you guys use/recommend?

mv4's:










mv3's:










example pics taken of the web, not of my actual car


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

A combination of the wheel woolies and WO WO's wheel mitt.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wheel Woolies or EZ detail brushes for the barrells.

Valet Pro/AF Hog Hair/PB boar brushes for the faces :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I have the Oxford wheel brush set which is excellent. The spoke cleaner is a must for wheels like this 

Ideally wants one extra long brush for the rear of the wheels though


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> A combination of the wheel woolies and WO WO's wheel mitt.


do the wheel woolies only come in a set of 3? I read someone saying the large one was to big for their 19" rims.

and would you recommend the wo wo wheel mit over the dooka wheel mit?

was considering the dooka comobo as I want a decent wash mitt aswell but dooka wheel mit looks really small compared to wo wo's


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> do the wheel woolies only come in a set of 3? I read someone saying the large one was to big for their 19" rims.
> 
> and would you recommend the wo wo wheel mit over the dooka wheel mit?
> 
> was considering the dooka comobo as I want a decent wash mitt aswell but dooka wheel mit looks really small compared to wo wo's


I think you can buy some separately, although I got mine in a set.

Haven't used the Dooka mitt so can't comment/compare but I really liked the WoWo mitt when I tested it. Have a look in their section, I posted a review up there. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366035


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel your pain mate, I have exactly the same wheels (MV4) and they are a nightmare to clean. I found a soft round bristled detailing brush gets in between the spokes well enough to clean them and I've just been looking at the Adams wheel woolie for the backs, seems good value qt £14.99 and looking at the size of it perfect for reaching behind the spokes.

http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p43/Adam's_NEW_Wheel_Woolie!.html


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

non, a microfibre cloth in a bucket of soapy water will be easy peasy. There is enough room to get your hand and fingers in and around all the nooks and crannies. Save the money use what you already have is my advice. Unless you have filthy wheels that need mega agitation, an mf cloth is perfect


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ex detail brush is a great brush, Don't see the point in wheel woolies would of thought they would just push the dirt around like a sponge


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> I think you can buy some separately, although I got mine in a set.
> 
> Haven't used the Dooka mitt so can't comment/compare but I really liked the WoWo mitt when I tested it. Have a look in their section, I posted a review up there. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366035


thanks for the link, very helpful. After reading that review I think its something that's missing from my kit. teamed with some sort of brush should do the trick



Gav147 said:


> I feel your pain mate, I have exactly the same wheels (MV4) and they are a nightmare to clean. I found a soft round bristled detailing brush gets in between the spokes well enough to clean them and I've just been looking at the Adams wheel woolie for the backs, seems good value qt £14.99 and looking at the size of it perfect for reaching behind the spokes.
> 
> http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p43/Adam's_NEW_Wheel_Woolie!.html


which detailing brush are you using for cleaning between the spokes? the ez detail brush looks decent but not sure if its small enough to fit in between the spokes, and its currently £20.95 from cyc, whereas the wheel woolie 3 piece kit is on offer @ £36.95 which looks like better value as the small brush could save me buying a separate small detail brush


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> which detailing brush are you using for cleaning between the spokes? the ez detail brush looks decent but not sure if its small enough to fit in between the spokes, and its currently £20.95 from cyc, whereas the wheel woolie 3 piece kit is on offer @ £36.95 which looks like better value as the small brush could save me buying a separate small detail brush


Just a generic brush to clean between the face of the the spokes (like this one, click) and wipe round the edges and back with a mitt. 
It is the only thing I found that fits into the thin gap between the double spokes especially just at the end where it meets towards the tyre, as you say they are so close together you can't get a finger inbetween them.

They do look great when they are clean I just dread cleaning the damn things lol.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yet again would recommend wheel woolies for the barrels, a sash brush for the nut plugs and a wheel mitt for the faces....

Currently using a Dooka wheel mitt which is ok but a bit small for my hands so waiting to try a WoWo mitt following Cols review:thumb:


Just wanted to add that an angled Wheel Woolie is really handy too for getting behind those spokes:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gav147 said:


> Just a generic brush to clean between the face of the the spokes (like this one, click) and wipe round the edges and back with a mitt.
> It is the only thing I found that fits into the thin gap between the double spokes especially just at the end where it meets towards the tyre, as you say they are so close together you can't get a finger inbetween them.
> 
> They do look great when they are clean I just dread cleaning the damn things lol.


So your using thin brushes and a wheel mit to do these wheels? Do you use anything long to reach Into the wheel or just clean the face of them like I've been doing?

do you find brushes like these shift enough dirt? Or do you ever find yourself going over them again with anything else? Defiantly going to add a set of these brushes to my kit if they do the job, just ordered a wo wo wheel mint using the dw discount so that should come in handy.

Yeah they are mint when clean, Planning on getting my mv4s refurbed and powder coated soon, my go for a very light grey rather than the standard silver(may even disguise brake dust a bit), after getting them powder coated I am gunna want somrthing to reach into the back of the wheel to keep um clean


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Yet again would recommend wheel woolies for the barrels, a sash brush for the nut plugs and a wheel mitt for the faces....
> 
> Currently using a Dooka wheel mitt which is ok but a bit small for my hands so waiting to try a WoWo mitt following Cols review:thumb:
> 
> Just wanted to add that an angled Wheel Woolie is really handy too for getting behind those spokes:thumb:


When you say barrels which bit do you mean exactly?

I ordered the wo wo wheel mit after reading a review posted by cossiecol

Tempted by the wheel woollies but unsure if they are worth the money


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> So your using thin brushes and a wheel mit to do these wheels? Do you use anything long to reach Into the wheel or just clean the face of them like I've been doing?
> 
> do you find brushes like these shift enough dirt? Or do you ever find yourself going over them again with anything else? Defiantly going to add a set of these brushes to my kit if they do the job, just ordered a wo wo wheel mint using the dw discount so that should come in handy.
> 
> Yeah they are mint when clean, Planning on getting my mv4s refurbed and powder coated soon, my go for a very light grey rather than the standard silver(may even disguise brake dust a bit), after getting them powder coated I am gunna want somrthing to reach into the back of the wheel to keep um clean


Yeah pretty much, I try and get what I can of the backs but like you I was finding it tough trying to get something to reach them. That's why I was looking at the Adams one I posted earlier as its angled at 45 degrees so should fit through the bigger gaps easily and still reach behind the double spoked sections.

Those smaller brushes work fine for me with a wheel cleaner (just switched from the AG acidic one to AF Imperial which works great) between the double spokes and also work well around the wheel nuts but I do try and keep on top of them.

Wheels would look good a shade or two darker and like you say may hide some of the brake dust lol, wouldn't mind mine a bit darker but not sure how it would look against Space Grey


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

The barrels are the bits behind the spokes towards the middle of the car:thumb:

Its pretty much impossible to reach through the spokes to clean the barrels.... Thats where wheel woollies come in to the equation :thumb:


----------



## ECB (Dec 19, 2014)

I use an old valet pro detailing brush for the face then an old microfibre cloth with soapy water, always does the trick.


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a Christmas tree shaped wheel brush from Vikan - it's flexible so is great for working in between the spokes. For around the wheel nuts I use the Atlasta wheel brush


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gav147 said:


> Yeah pretty much, I try and get what I can of the backs but like you I was finding it tough trying to get something to reach them. That's why I was looking at the Adams one I posted earlier as its angled at 45 degrees so should fit through the bigger gaps easily and still reach behind the double spoked sections.
> 
> Those smaller brushes work fine for me with a wheel cleaner (just switched from the AG acidic one to AF Imperial which works great) between the double spokes and also work well around the wheel nuts but I do try and keep on top of them.
> 
> Wheels would look good a shade or two darker and like you say may hide some of the brake dust lol, wouldn't mind mine a bit darker but not sure how it would look against Space Grey


Yeah that angled wheel brush sounds useful if it can reach to the back of the wheels and still fit between the double spokes.

Darker wheels can look great on space grey depending on if the car has other darker features like tints + black grills it would blend in to the overall aggressive look of the car.
Mine has neither so I could get away with a very light grey powder coat but if I wanted to go for a gun metal grey Id get tints, and atm that's what I'm considering

I know it's possible to clean your wheels with wet microfiber or sponge but I can't be bothered. So far I've ordered to wo wo ways mitt so that should be fine for the wheel face.

For brushes I'M probably going to get a small valet pro detailing brush for the wheel nuts combined with either a set of wheel woollies or an angled wheel brush like the Adams one


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Whatever you do don't get a brush which is on a wire skewer. I've just scratched my wheels with a Halfords brush as the rubber tip came off the end of the inner wire and didn't notice straight away.

Has anyone used the chemical guys 'Gerbil' brush?

JOD.


----------



## parttimer (Jun 19, 2014)

I use wheel woolies and the Daytona speedmaster brushes, I'm sure you have an equivalent over the pond. I've had my speedmaster for years, the wires are coated so no worries.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have MV3s on my 335i (unfortunately) and just use a MF cloth to clean them. You can fold a corner and get between the thin spokes of the wheels easily.

Get them properly clean and sealed and they will only need wiping clean anyway.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dannbodge said:


> I have MV3s on my 335i (unfortunately) and just use a MF cloth to clean them. You can fold a corner and get between the thin spokes of the wheels easily.
> 
> Get them properly clean and sealed and they will only need wiping clean anyway.


what do you use to seal your wheels? the only thing I've used in the past after polishing is poorboys wheel sealant which I didn't get great results with.

If you think the mv3's are bad look at the mv4s, they have twice as many twin spokes to clean! also you cant really tell in the pics but the twin spokes in the mv4's are deeper than the mv4s aswell.

got my car booked in for rear tints next week, just waiting to get booked in to refurbed and powder coated an undecided colour, maybe gun metal/anthracite grey or light grey


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

lemansblue92 said:


> what do you use to seal your wheels? the only thing I've used in the past after polishing is poorboys wheel sealant which I didn't get great results with.
> 
> If you think the mv3's are bad look at the mv4s, they have twice as many twin spokes to clean! also you cant really tell in the pics but the twin spokes in the mv4's are deeper than the mv4s aswell.
> 
> got my car booked in for rear tints next week, just waiting to get booked in to refurbed and powder coated an undecided colour, maybe gun metal/anthracite grey or light grey


Fk1000p. Makes them a doddle to clean.
I hate MV3s because they are disgusting they just look terrible.
Mv4s are beautiful though.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dannbodge said:


> Fk1000p. Makes them a doddle to clean.
> I hate MV3s because they are disgusting they just look terrible.
> Mv4s are beautiful though.


why don't you change to a set of 313's? I do prefer look of the mv4s (19") to the mv3s (18") but on my wife's e90 the firmer ride you would get with 19"s coupled with the run flats is not what I'd want for a family car (dealership fitted new rft's all round)

also at high motorway speeds the mv3s absolutely glides compared to the mv4's but i supposed that's the trade-off with bigger wheels


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

313s have the cracking issue much like the MV4s.
19s are too big for me. Plus I've just put a new set of eagle f1s on my MV3s


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure which other 18"s are decent. What colour are your mv3s and what colour is your e90/e92? Maybe powder coat them?


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

If it helps mate I got my Adams wheel woolie and just had chance to try it. It is superb, fits perfectly through the larger gaps and you can fully get all the backs with it, even fits between the rear caliper and wheel. Just a little too tight on the front ones through so they need rotating.

Some pics to give an idea of the size of it :

First try for fit, during cleaning :










After being soaked in water :










Trying to get a picture of the inside of wheel...



















Finished off..










Sorry for the crappy phone pics but hope it helps.. I didn't realise how bad my wheel centres where until looking at these pics, I swear they didn't look that bad in reality lol.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gav147 said:


> If it helps mate I got my Adams wheel woolie and just had chance to try it. It is superb, fits perfectly through the larger gaps and you can fully get all the backs with it, even fits between the rear caliper and wheel. Just a little too tight on the front ones through so they need rotating.
> 
> Some pics to give an idea of the size of it :
> 
> ...


looks like its are ideal mate, them mv4s looks great in that colour when they are nice and shiny and free from kerb damage, unlike mine.

I'm currently looking for a place around Manchester refurb+paint my wheels ferric grey, apparently they cannot be powder coated in this colour only painted.

anyway I went for a set of woolies in the end as I cant resist throwing money at my car :wall:

I also went for the wo wo wheel wash mit for the face of the wheels.

I havnt had a chance to use these products on the mv4s but have used them on mv3s and they did a great job. small wollies was handy for between the spokes. Even used them on a RR wraith with 21" wheels and the large wheel woolie worked a treat!

in my current endeavour to spend as much money as possible i will most likely be buying an angled wheel woolie as i can see its uses


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

I have MV2's and they are a PITA. I love them but they go dirty real quick.

Am in a similar scenario to OP.

I'm sealing mine with Gtechniq C5 this weekend, it's well regarded as the dogs danglies on here and other sites, so you should maybe try that?

I'm hoping it makes my life a whole lot easier!


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> looks like its are ideal mate, them mv4s looks great in that colour when they are nice and shiny and free from kerb damage, unlike mine.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a place around Manchester refurb+paint my wheels ferric grey, apparently they cannot be powder coated in this colour only painted.


Cheers, I wish they were free from kerb damage, there is a reason the top of the wheel is cropped off the photo :lol:

Yours will look great in ferric grey, especially against a Lemans blue car. Post some pics up when you get them done, be good to see.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

330CDT said:


> I have MV2's and they are a PITA. I love them but they go dirty real quick.
> 
> Am in a similar scenario to OP.
> 
> ...


How did you get on with that c5 bud? I'm considering which sealant to use on mine after painting. Iv read it's best to wait a week or So before sealing so I'll be doing some research



Gav147 said:


> Cheers, I wish they were free from kerb damage, there is a reason the top of the wheel is cropped off the photo :lol:
> 
> Yours will look great in ferric grey, especially against a Lemans blue car. Post some pics up when you get them done, be good to see.


Thanks mate im dropping the car off at refurb place at the weekend so I'll have some pics up soon


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gav147 said:


> Cheers, I wish they were free from kerb damage, there is a reason the top of the wheel is cropped off the photo :lol:
> 
> Yours will look great in ferric grey, especially against a Lemans blue car. Post some pics up when you get them done, be good to see.


Got round to taking a few half decent pics of the car since I had the wheels done. Will the some close ups soon with perhaps better light.

So far ive been getting on fine with the wheel woollies and wo wo wheel mit. I've found the large wheel woolie is great for the majority of the barrels with the medium one coming in handy around the brakes. Before sealing I'd use korrosol/auto wheel agitated with a valet pro brush which gave amazing results, finished off with the wheel mit which was great for in between the spokes. Have only just finished sealing the wheels with c5 so will be interesting to see how that holds up over winter.


----------

